# KG-Rohr durch Streifenfundament



## nature-man (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Teich mit Beton-Schal-Steine bauen + Folie.
Als Basis für die Schalsteine werde ich ein Streifenfundament legen. Mein Problem: Wenn ich den Bodenablauf einbaue, so bin ich mit der Verrohrung ja auf Höhe des Streifenfundaments. D.h. ich muß das KG-Rohr durch das Streifenfundament führen. Wie mache ich das jetzt richtig?
So wie ich recherchiert habe würde ich es nach momentanen Wissensstand so 
machen: Streifenfundament wird ca. 40 cm breit - ich würde die Länge des eingemauerten KG-Rohres so kurz wie möglich wählen, also ca. 60 cm. Möglichst kurz, da dann sofort im Anschluß auf beiden Seiten Rohre gesetzt werden und alles eine gewisse Flexibilität bekommt. So ist nur ein kurzes Stück einbetoniert und alles kann noch arbeiten. Richtig so?
Muß ich das kurze Stück KG-Rohr - welches einbetoniert wird - noch mit Filz umwickeln?
Ist mein Vorgehen so richtig?
Oder gibt es noch eine ganz andere Lösung , die ich im Moment nicht sehe?

Für Viele Antworten und Anregungen bin ich sehr dankbar,

besten Dank im Voraus,

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Daniteich (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: KG-Rohr durch Streifenfundament*

hallo  

du kannst auch eine faserzementhülse einbauen, durch die du hinterher das kg-rohr führst.
dann bist du flexibel und kannst das rohr auch später bei einem möglichen defekt austauschen.

lg


----------



## nature-man (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: KG-Rohr durch Streifenfundament*

Hallo,

das  mit der Hülse wäre eine andere Lösung. Aber ansonsten wäre meine Lösung so weit in Ordung?

Gruß


----------



## Zacky (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: KG-Rohr durch Streifenfundament*

Hi. Ich kann deine Idee im Moment nicht ganz verstehen. Wenn du es vorher in das Fundament mit einstetzt hast du keinen Spielraum mehr. Auch legst du Dich schon mit der Tiefe des Rohres fest, was durchaus möglich ist, aber genau berechnet werden sollte.

Meine Empfehlung wäre, in dem Bereich, wo du nachher das Ablaufrohr des BA durch die Wand bzw. durch das Fundament bauen willst, dort eine Lücke von 20 cm im Fundament freilassen. Also im Graben für das Strefienfundament 20 cm breit eine Lücke ausschalen / einschalen. Wenn du mehrere BA machst, dann das gleich noch an einer anderen Stelle.

So bist du zumindest in der Höhe flexibel und kannst dein Rohr bzw. die ausgesparte Lücke beim Ausgießen der Schalungsteine mit auffüllen.

Grüße


----------

